# Monroe Sex Film?



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 14, 2008)

its been confirmed that there is a 15 min. tape of the late and great Marilyn Monroe performing oral sex on an unidentified man. The tape which was sold yesterday to a well known and respected Monroe collector had a price tag of an astonishing 1.5 million. what really relieved me was that he has ABSOLUTLY NO plans on exploiting her by releasing the tape on the internet. he specifically bought the tape to prevent the FUTHUR exploitation of the worlds most renowed actress. i just wanted to inform all u other Marilyn fanatics. i love her and i really would have been deeply disappointed and hurt if something like this came out just for jokes on the net or something. she might have had a different way of thinking but dont let her die in vain


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow! Very interesting.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 14, 2008)

damn 1.5 million is a lot of moneyyy!!! imagine the frenzy if that hit the net.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, that amount is crazy!


----------



## meiming (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, no kidding! Well I'm glad it's not coming out, but I didn't even know it existed until now


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 14, 2008)

When I read this on Perez I was like, "Aw," because that's totally sweet to have a fan like that.  I hope he keeps it under strong security.


----------

